# Fascinating article in New York times on depression



## mark75 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

It has been a while since I've checked in









The article below is about Depression specifically, but I think it is worth reading. Apparently some mental health professionals are grappling with the double-edged sword of "rumination" (tendency for depressed folks to get stuck in patterns of thought), and some wonder if their isn't an upside to it in some cases if it could just be harnessed and focused in the right direction. In fact, the article suggests their might be an evolutionary reason for these seemingly tragic symptoms (in some cases).

The article is entitled "Depression's Upside".

Now...I have tons of trouble with rumination personally, and it often feels like it does more harm than good with respect to DP. I've tried to use CBT techniques to stamp it out for years! The article frames the dilemma in a different way.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/28/magazine/28depression-t.html?pagewanted=1

Anyway, I suppose this isn't going to provide any "answers", but it prompted some interesting questions for me.

Cheers

Now I am going to go and pace around and reflect on things for a while


----------

